
Emily Pilloton: Teaching design for change [TED Talk] - makeramen
http://www.ted.com/talks/emily_pilloton_teaching_design_for_change.html
======
makeramen
A link to the project if you're too "busy" to listen to the whole talk:
<http://www.studio-h.org/>

